# UK superyacht sales hit £3bn.



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

"The British superyacht industry has had its best year since the financial crisis with revenues of £3.01 billion."

A quote from today's press.

OK, British boat builders had a good year, but why call a Sunseeker or a Fairline, (or any other fast luxury motor cruiser) a "superyacht?"

Superyachts are built by the likes of Bennetti, or Van Lent.

These are what I consider to be a "superyacht", although what used to be an ocean going yacht in the 1970's might just about make it as a tender to some of the monsters afloat today!

http://www.feadship.nl/en/fleet

Roy.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I have always wanted one of those but, they never seem to have one in the colour I want.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Both Sunseeker and Fairline have been rescued from insolvency in the past 2 years. Fairline is now owned by Russians.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

RHP said:


> Both Sunseeker and Fairline have been rescued from insolvency in the past 2 years. Fairline is now owned by Russians.


Sunseeker by the Chinese.
The superyacht tag is press inspired in the usual "how the other half live" nonsense. It ignores the fact that we have a huge private marine industry in the UK with craftsmen building the yachts with a massive supporting infrastructure behind it, not to mention the people employed in crewing, maintaining, selling, victualling, chartering etc and of course a sizeable chunk of exports and taxable income therein.
There is a maxim "You can have a boat or money but not both."


----------



## vinnie05 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roy,

In complete agreement. Having spent a couple of years working on the design of some yachts, including time at Feadship, I found the description in the article of "Superyachts" rather amusing. The real superyachts are a completely different world than these boats!!

George


----------



## KEITHMAR (Oct 8, 2012)

They are nice little "TOYS".... But can You go fishing for mackeral on them.?K:M:


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

KEITHMAR said:


> They are nice little "TOYS".... But can You go fishing for mackeral on them.?K:M:


If it floats, you can dangle feathers for mackerel from it !(LOL)

(Mackerel give themselves up anyway)

Roy.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

The real super yachts are really ships in their own right, thousands of tons rather than hundreds. We get a few down here including the radically designed 
"A" owned by a Russian tycoon. The Med berths must be bristling with them.

Bob


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

spongebob said:


> We get a few down here including the radically designed "A" owned by a Russian tycoon.


Bob, I know some of the superyachts are pretty fast but that is pushing things a bit. Have a look at this as she goes on pre-delivery trials in the Baltic.





My nephew (a New Zealander) has been working on this one during its build and fitting out. I think he will be glad to see her delivered but will now be out of work until he finds another newbuild superyacht. Before he worked on her in Keil he was employed on the refits of even bigger superyachts in Barcelona, including work for Abramovich - the owner of Chelsea football club (and much else).

The real superyachts are up in the 100-200m length, with many decks and all sorts of extreme facilities such as helicopters, multiple swimming pools and the like. You can see some here
http://www.superyachts.com/largest-yachts/worlds-largest-yachts-live.htm


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Ron, that is a whopper, she is floating high aft, perhaps the booze is not on board yet.
Today is the Auckland province anniversary day when they hold their regatta which is claimed to be the biggest one day sizzling and racing event in the world.
They sometimes hold a super yacht race , both sail and power , if there are enough big ones in port.

Bob


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> Bob, I know some of the superyachts are pretty fast but that is pushing things a bit. Have a look at this as she goes on pre-delivery trials in the Baltic.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wot-Fb2uJ7k
> 
> My nephew (a New Zealander) has been working on this one during its build and fitting out. I think he will be glad to see her delivered but will now be out of work until he finds another newbuild superyacht. Before he worked on her in Keil he was employed on the refits of even bigger superyachts in Barcelona, including work for Abramovich - the owner of Chelsea football club (and much else).
> ...


We tend to hear of just the rich owners but this industry supports a huge number of jobs in manufacturing, crewing, maintaining, hospitality and tourism.


----------



## madbob (Dec 30, 2006)

If so called Superyachts can be built in the UK why can't they build ships there ? No unions and outdated management practices to stuff up the process now. Am sure the old skills haven't gone away entirely and with the compliment of new skills could be sunrise industry. Sad to see shipyards across the channel working well using the latest technology whilst the UK resembles a desert in this respect.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

I cannot help it, I just think this old gal has more eye-appeal as any of these new creations favoured by the super rich.

http://www.superyachts.com/motor-yacht-2626/el-mahrousa.htm


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Samsette said:


> I cannot help it, I just think this old gal has more eye-appeal as any of these new creations favoured by the super rich.
> 
> http://www.superyachts.com/motor-yacht-2626/el-mahrousa.htm


Too bad she's not available for charter, I've got some long weekends coming up.

160 crew? One Skipper/engineer, one deckhand, 158 cooks, bartenders and stewards.(LOL)

Fine looking classic vessel.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Superyacht 'A' Arrested in Gibraltar*

The newly built superyacht 'A' was arrested last week on arrival in Gibraltar under an Admiralty writ, the consequence of a dispute about the final 'bill' between the builders and the buyers.

The matter has been put into abeyance for the present and she will sail tomorrow for Cartagena - just as well because she is almost out of potable water.

http://chronicle.gi/2017/02/futuristic-yacht-arrested-in-e15-3m-claim/


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I thought that the yacht name was familiar , its namesake spent some time in NZ Waters last year . Turns out the Russian billionaire has put up his motor yacht "A" for sale since launching his newer, bigger better sailing yacht also called "A". 

Bob


----------

